# Merry Christmas and Happy New Year from Vortex Optics!!! - Binocular Drawing



## nybohunter (Jan 23, 2004)

Tim and the all of the Vortex Staff,

Thank you for making a top quality, affordable product that you stand behind!

Best wishes during the holidays,
Vic


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Now thats Cool*

I love my Vultures and Im looking forward to my soon to be Razors:thumbs_up 


One lucky winner going to exsperiance one of the best Binos on the market. Been using my Vultures during this deer season. There crystal clear.


----------



## thenson (Mar 23, 2004)

Thank you Vortex for you support of Archery Talk and all us archery geeks...

thenson


----------



## MO_southpaw (Nov 2, 2006)

wtg on sponsoring here. You help make a great website


----------



## Unassuming (Jul 23, 2006)

I am in, thanks Ben


----------



## hunt'n_nut (Sep 8, 2005)

thenson said:


> Thank you Vortex for you support of Archery Talk and all us archery geeks...
> 
> thenson


Ditto what thenson said


----------



## baz77 (Jan 21, 2003)

:thumbs_up I'm in


----------



## jamaro (Apr 13, 2003)

Me too...
thanks
J-


----------



## GSLAM95 (Oct 31, 2004)

I have not had the oppurtunity to look at a pair of your glasses but I will in the near future.


----------



## LiteSpeed1 (May 21, 2005)

I'm in too. Thanks.


----------



## ID_Archer (Nov 4, 2006)

Count me in. Great site. Sure does help to get advise from all the other hunters.


----------



## JUMPMAN (Jun 5, 2005)

Kudos to Vortex Optics.....:thumbs_up :thumbs_up :thumbs_up


----------



## OPP (Mar 13, 2003)

*Me To*

I'm in to
thanks OPP


----------



## WA. Hunter (Apr 24, 2003)

Way to go Vortex.


----------



## Buckblood (Jun 12, 2006)

I'm in.


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

*Although I have never won anything in my life.....*

Count me in. :thumbs_up


----------



## GoodOleBoy (Oct 28, 2006)

Awesome bino's


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2006)

Ill try too!
Thanks Vortex!!!
Merry Xmas


----------



## jhubbdo (Jun 9, 2006)

Pick Me!!! Pick Me!!!


----------



## Silver Pine (Dec 9, 2005)

And a very Merry Christmas to you, Vortex

Count me in......


----------



## goatranch (Sep 11, 2004)

I'm in too. Thanks.


----------



## Blankenship (May 1, 2005)

Vortex, Thank you for being an archery talk sponsor and for making great products! Count me in on the drawing as I am in need of a new pair of binos!


----------



## spcfoor (Dec 17, 2004)

Look like really nice optics.


----------



## EASTON94 (Jan 25, 2003)

Everyones generosity keeps amazing me!! I want in on this one, I've heard Vortex products ROCK!! '94


----------



## cutter10x (Jan 13, 2004)

merry christmas to you and yours.....at vortex.....awesome optics...cant wait to get my scopes.............


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Count me in....:thumb:

I've heard nothing but good about em from a few hillhumpers.. :thumb: :wink:


----------



## Doc (Jun 10, 2003)

The beauty of the Vortex line is that it caters to individual needs and budgets. Some lines are low end and others are high end, but Vortex has a range of quality optic choices to suit each end user's needs and budget. :thumb:


----------



## Swagg (Sep 13, 2005)

Im in too, would be great to finally replace my hand-me-down-walmart-special:teeth:


----------



## Coca Cola (Oct 24, 2006)

*Thanks For the Genorosity*

What an oppurtunity. My dad always lets me take the binoculars when hunting. It would be cool for me to win them for him ( or me:devil: ). We can't enter more then once can we:devil:


----------



## Biggamehunter73 (Jun 9, 2006)

Happy Holidays to you also!!! Please count me in too! Thanks!!


----------



## Bertsboy (Jan 30, 2005)

Count me in, you can always use a good set of bino's! Merry Christmas!


----------



## Carroll in MO (Sep 15, 2002)

*Vortex binoculars*

Hey, all at Vortex, thanks for your support here on AT. From all the good reports, Vortex will be my next binocular. Count me in.
Carroll :smile: :smile: :smile:


----------



## Ohio_archer (Sep 20, 2006)

*Schweet!*

These are my dream binos! Sign me up Gents!


----------



## TCR1 (Dec 22, 2004)

Free Optics is a good deal. Hope things are going well for you guys.


----------



## insatiable (Feb 8, 2005)

*Im in*

Please sign me up!
Insatiable


----------



## Dannyw (Feb 22, 2006)

I never win anything but the heck!!! Dannyw


----------



## buffalohunter (May 30, 2005)

I'm in.


----------



## RickinMo (Nov 14, 2002)

Please sign me up.
Thank you for a fine product and for supporting this site
Rick


----------



## Backdoc (Sep 5, 2006)

*Merry Christmas!!!*

Everyone at Vortex Optics.....Thank you for supporting a great website!!!

Please count me in!!!

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year!

Yours in Health,

Backdoc.


----------



## macatac (Jul 16, 2006)

Thanks for the opportunity Vortex. Someone is going to be very lucky.

macatac


----------



## longbeard0309 (Nov 24, 2004)

*Drawing*

I'm in, thanks for the chance......Happy Holidays to all.......LB


----------



## DannyB (Feb 19, 2005)

*Vortex optics*

Put me on your list!


----------



## rutnstrut (Sep 16, 2003)

Count me in please,thank you


----------



## Sharpshooter1 (Aug 12, 2003)

Put me in!!


----------



## bbinford (Nov 2, 2006)

*This requires luck not skill, I got a chance!*

Sure, I'll take'em! Thanks!!

You must have a great product! Congrats!:thumbs_up


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

*Cool ....*

and thanks a bunch.

Merry Christmas to all

PintoJK


----------



## Pride Hunter (Aug 6, 2005)

*Bino's*

THNX and good luck to all!


----------



## MAG00 (Nov 2, 2005)

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year! I have never won anything before either, but gotta keep trying.:smile: 

Count me in.


----------



## orlybow (Jul 12, 2005)

*Thanks!...*

...for all the support and this wonderful opportunity! Pls count me in as well.

orlybow:smile:


----------



## PAhunter (Oct 6, 2004)

Count me in:thumbs_up Thanks Vortex


----------



## Bowdiddly (Jan 19, 2004)

Great. Count me in.
Thanks


----------



## lunghit (Aug 5, 2005)

Im in. Thanks Vortex


----------



## TomG (Dec 4, 2002)

:thumbs_up I'm in too...


----------



## Aussie LuvR (Mar 2, 2003)

I'm in. Thanks and Merry Xmas!


----------



## BukWild (Sep 27, 2006)

Thanks Vortex you guys rock!:RockOn:


----------



## Thorstenson (Oct 10, 2006)

*Put me in*

and thanks for the great products.


----------



## jdog94 (Mar 19, 2005)

thanks for such a nice gesture
consider me entered


----------



## TXHillCountry (May 9, 2003)

I'm in!:thumbs_up


----------



## huntinsonovagun (Dec 15, 2002)

Pick me, pick me!


----------



## uboofer (Apr 20, 2006)

Awesome binoculars. Thanks for thinking about us!:thumbs_up


----------



## oddan (Oct 5, 2006)

Out Door Dan could use these. Great Idea


----------



## BowDucker (Nov 23, 2005)

*vortex*

I would love a pair!!


----------



## Rooster Cogburn (Mar 5, 2005)

Thanks for the opportunity. :thumbs_up Count me in.


----------



## sts3d (Mar 25, 2003)

Set of Razors are my next purchase. Thank you for supporting my only "bad" habit. Merry Christmas to all!!!! Sean


----------



## Supershot (Oct 18, 2002)

im in thanks vortex


----------



## One eye (Jun 22, 2003)

Thanks for supporting us.

Count me in.

Dan Frein


----------



## swampfox (Mar 30, 2003)

Vultures are awesome. Wife would love a pair too.


----------



## someonescop (Aug 12, 2005)

:shade:


----------



## SHEGGE (Jun 8, 2004)

Wow great products!!!!! and now a great company giveaway!!!


----------



## HoofsUp (Mar 8, 2006)

*Thanks!*

:thumbs_up


----------



## Twiztd1 (Oct 17, 2002)

Have been wanting to get a set of these maybe I will win and ursonvs will get off my back.:thumbs_up


----------



## archerace77 (Sep 24, 2004)

*nice optics*

Hi justed wanted to say these are great binos I currently do not own any but have had the pleasure of using them in the past . thanks


----------



## PA Dave (Jan 3, 2005)

You gotta love a giveaway! :thumbs_up


----------



## wolfman_73 (Mar 7, 2005)

Thanks Vortex. You guys rock!!! First class all the way.

Would love a pair to back up my sidewinders...lol 

Later, guys.


----------



## Matt Palmquist (Jul 27, 2004)

Awesome! thanks for the opportunity. Have been meaning to check out your Razors!

Matt


----------



## dgblum (Oct 5, 2006)

Sounds like a great deal to me. Thanks Vortex optics!!
A great opportunity for everyone who posts!!

Merry Christmas!!


----------



## Lien2 (Aug 4, 2005)

Throw me in too!!!
Thanks Vortex and AT!!!:thumbs_up 

Lien2


----------



## huntnman (Nov 23, 2006)

Would love it...count me in!!


----------



## davinnorton (Nov 17, 2005)

Ooohh, me as well. Free is sweet!


----------



## lefty9000 (Mar 30, 2006)

*Vortex Binos*

I'm in!!!! Can't leave the lefty behind.Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year!! Jeff


----------



## escpen (Oct 21, 2005)

Count me in!


----------



## BowhunterScooby (May 2, 2006)

Love to have a set of these. Here's hoping I'm lucky


----------



## gagreg (Apr 12, 2004)

*Bino's*

Count me in. Thank you Vortex


----------



## deertraks (Aug 13, 2003)

Thanks Vortex, for being a sponsor.


----------



## litegun (Jan 1, 2003)

*Vultures*

Count me in on the drawing. I've been using a pair of old Redfield 7X35 for 10 years time to win this pair.
JB:teeth:


----------



## culleng (Aug 29, 2003)

*Thanks*

Thanks Vortex. That is great.:thumbs_up


----------



## srcarlso (Mar 3, 2005)

*Count me in*

Count me in


----------



## Bass (Mar 29, 2004)

*me me*

I'm in, been wanting some for awhile just can't get ahead with appliances all wanting to go out at once.


----------



## woodrowadams (Aug 19, 2006)

Thanks for supporting AT and making quality optics at fair price, sign me up!


----------



## Sneaky Apasum (Jul 11, 2006)

Well, the people on AT have done a lot for Vortex. That's a nice gesture to show appreciation for that.

Better count me in the drawing, I reckon.


----------



## muskie_man (Sep 8, 2005)

Count Me In!!:smile:


----------



## shorty (Apr 18, 2004)

I want to be in


----------



## jackdale1970 (Apr 29, 2006)

*Great offer*

I have been wanting a pair of Vortec binos...maybe I will win a pair....:teeth:


----------



## bowhuntntxn (May 1, 2006)

please count me in for this deal.


----------



## poorman (Dec 6, 2006)

*Awesome*

Cant wait to try em out. Hopefully !


----------



## jre4192 (Apr 25, 2005)

A very generous offer. Thanks to the people at Vortex.


----------



## smokin'dually (Feb 27, 2004)

A PAIR OF VORTECS WOULD BE AWESOME JUST BEFORE THE UPCOMING 3-D SEASON.THANKS FOR THE OPPROTUNITY:thumbs_up


----------



## Q!! (May 3, 2005)

I'm in. Thanks alot.


----------



## Imaginos (Aug 21, 2003)

Count me in!


----------



## RickH78 (Jul 2, 2006)

Thats awesome, im in.
To everyone on at and all the sponsers Have a MERRY CHRISTMAS and a HAPPY NEW YEAR.


----------



## JasonM (Jan 6, 2005)

Oh Man, I need new Bino's BAD! 

I am In!!:thumbs_up


----------



## stratos201 (May 13, 2006)

Count me in!:thumbs_up


----------



## sjb3 (Mar 5, 2003)

I'm in. Good luck to all. Thanks Vortex


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

Merry Christmas back at y'all. thanks for your support!


----------



## paintedarcher (Nov 19, 2005)

I am in !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Thanks Vortex


----------



## pjrol (Apr 11, 2004)

Sounds good. I'm in!!


----------



## bowhuntin_kid (Jul 12, 2004)

Enter me please! 

This is a great thing you're doing! Thanks for giving back!


----------



## SilentSniper (Sep 1, 2005)

Thanks Vortex.

Jason


----------



## 3dbowmaster (Sep 16, 2005)

Those look pretty nice!!!!! I wouldn't mind carrying those around at the IBO's this year!!!!


----------



## mbklmann (Jun 12, 2005)

I'm in!


----------



## Despain (Aug 28, 2006)

*Im In*

Im In


----------



## MoWhtailManiac (Aug 27, 2006)

Count me in!


----------



## BBC (Oct 19, 2005)

enter me in please


----------



## oktx (Jul 21, 2006)

Thanks for the chance!


----------



## TheHairlessone! (Nov 21, 2003)

That is awesome guys! :beer:

Count me in. I would love to have a pair! 

Rick


----------



## BDOG6351 (Aug 16, 2004)

*optic*

I'm in


----------



## bwhnter4life (Jul 25, 2006)

*Optics*

Throw my name in the hat:teeth:


----------



## mt1961 (Jul 23, 2006)

Count me in. Thanks.


----------



## Elk4me (Nov 4, 2005)

Wow what a great oppertunity to try a new product. I am in and appreciate your generousity! MERRY XMAS


----------



## bowhuntn (Aug 23, 2002)

Sign me up.. I need a new pair of bino's.. Thanks..


----------



## cobo (Feb 5, 2003)

I'm in. Can't hurt to have more than one pair!


----------



## 1-bad-bowtech (Mar 25, 2006)

I'm in!!! You can never have too mary pairs of binos!!!! Thanks for such a great offer.


----------



## Bowtech182 (Sep 29, 2005)

I'll try my luck(or lack of) for a pair of binos

Andy


----------



## Rack Tracker (Jul 8, 2005)

Thanks for all your support.

DB thanks for the heads up.

Look forward to seiing more from (and through) Vortex...


----------



## abbgdr (Sep 26, 2006)

Nice looking binos. I'm in.


----------



## jsager (Apr 21, 2003)

Sign me up, I could use a new pair.


----------



## T-LaBee (Dec 28, 2003)

*Me too please...*



bwhnter4life said:


> Throw my name in the hat:teeth:



Thanks much for the opportunity!!

Tom


----------



## Full metal jack (Oct 29, 2006)

Thanks for the opportunity to enter this drawing...:shade: 
Now just pick me.


----------



## FarmerPaul (Jun 9, 2005)

Should I post my address now ???


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

FarmerPaul said:


> Should I post my address now ???


No dont bother......... 

:thumbs_up to Vortex


----------



## LIMBHANGER 36 (Aug 2, 2004)

Happy Holidays from ours to yours!


----------



## grandpawrichard (May 29, 2002)

Please toss my name into the hat for the drawing too. 

From all I have read about Vortex Optics they must be oneheckuva product!

Dick


----------



## terrym (Feb 25, 2005)

Very nice gesture, well done. Count me in !!!!!
Merry Xmas to you guys also.


----------



## CWG (Nov 20, 2003)

Whoa, I'm a binocular snob. Did some small reviews. 
I'll LOVE them!
regards, CWG


----------



## DBArcher (Aug 25, 2004)

count me in guys, and thanks for standing by your products. merry christmas and have a happy new year!


----------



## MidMoArcher (Feb 26, 2003)

*Thanks*

And throw my name in the hat.


----------



## Hemingway (Sep 7, 2005)

put me in for the drawing!!!


----------



## BADJEDI (Nov 9, 2006)

Sign me up!


----------



## robertyb (Jul 19, 2004)

VortexStaff said:


> Thanks to all the members of Archery Talk for making 2006 such a great year!
> 
> We're proud to be a sponsor of this site and look forward to continuing and growing our relationship. To show our appreciation one lucky Archery Talk member will receive a 8.5x50 Vulture absolutely FREE! http://www.vortexoptics.com/binoculars/view/86
> 
> ...




Put me in


----------



## fibonacci4u (Jun 11, 2002)

*Okay*

Consider me registered. Thank you for a great contest and your support of archery. -- Ike


----------



## ohio moose (Feb 1, 2004)

Count me in.:thumbs_up


----------



## archerycharlie (Nov 4, 2002)

*wow*

Are we there yet:thumbs_up AC


----------



## vipper1967 (Jun 23, 2005)

*merry Christmas*

great optics at a great price!


----------



## jcchsms (Sep 19, 2006)

gotta try :smile:


----------



## ART (Feb 24, 2003)

I'M IN I NEED A PAIR:smile:


----------



## williejay (May 25, 2006)

*Merry Christmas*

Hi Vortex thanks for the cheer . Great job ....


----------



## SMichaels (Aug 31, 2004)

With all I have read about them on AT, now is as good as time as any to try and pick up a pair. Thanks Vortex, Merry Christmas.


----------



## buckeye bulldog (Apr 10, 2004)

*me to, please*

count me in also, good job you guys!:thumbs_up


----------



## Bunger (Mar 11, 2004)

*drawing*

Count me in and Thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

Count me in also :thumbs_up .Thank's and Happy holiday's


----------



## FoamHunter1974 (Jul 26, 2005)

great optics count me in as well thanks for everything and merry christmas to you guys as well


----------



## Z-MAN (Jan 25, 2004)

Love to have a new pair of eyes for the New Year! Count me in please.


----------



## bowhunter_21_03 (Oct 20, 2002)

It's a long shot, but I'll give it a try!


----------



## RobJon (Mar 18, 2006)

Sign me up and Happy Holidays and thanks for the offer


----------



## LEE2 (Feb 26, 2006)

I'm in, Thanks.


----------



## Brushy Branch (Sep 12, 2006)

count me in 
brushybranch


----------



## AirForceVet (Nov 24, 2005)

VortexStaff said:


> Happy Holidays!
> 
> Vortex Optics


Ditto.... and thanks back...

also, I'd like to take this moment to remember the following as without veterans and active duty men and women, we'd not be free to enjoy our great passion of hunting, and religious holidays.

THANKS!!








by the way did i forget to mention I don't even have a pair, plus bad I sight to boot, so bad I shot myself in the foot with a crossbow.


----------



## bbhunt53 (Jun 29, 2003)

I'm in. Thanks for all your guys support, James


----------



## toadyy (Jun 17, 2006)

Happy Holidays to everyone!:darkbeer:


----------



## grouse (Dec 9, 2003)

Vultures would be a great addition to my sidewinders.


----------



## stixshooter (Mar 18, 2006)

Great Products!!!!!!!





:thumbs_up


----------



## c'dn-eh? (Feb 23, 2005)

Sign me up also and Happy Holidays from north of the border.:thumbs_up


----------



## Byron (May 14, 2005)

grouse said:


> Vultures would be a great addition to my sidewinders.


I agree! Keep up the good work, Vortex! :yo:

Best Regards,
Byron


----------



## rgardner (Apr 1, 2003)

throw me in


----------



## 12 rings only (Aug 10, 2006)

*i'm in also!*

i really need a good pair of binos!!


----------



## Hep (Jan 26, 2006)

I'm in.
Thanks :darkbeer:


----------



## pseshooter300 (Oct 16, 2005)

count me in.


----------



## jwellsvt (Dec 14, 2006)

Thank you for the opportunity. I'm in.


----------



## bushmasterar15 (Oct 23, 2004)

I would like to throw my name in the hat. Then if I win I could take them to all the shops and show what a great product you have.


----------



## Bow Walker (Aug 28, 2004)

thanks for the opportunity to win an example of your fine optics.

dan.


----------



## MikeTN (Nov 2, 2004)

I'll throw my name in the hat too.


----------



## two_shoes (Mar 15, 2006)

*me, me, me..... Pick me!!!*

Thaks guys!

Merry Christmas!

-two_shoes


----------



## TOOL (Apr 11, 2006)

Thanks. Merry Christmas! I'll be looking at getting solme next year anyway.


----------



## canuck10-56 (May 14, 2003)

sign me up


----------



## CAD (Oct 22, 2004)

sign me up


----------



## lkmn (Feb 28, 2006)

Great optics, great people.. Thanks Vortex and merry x-mas to all..


----------



## minibrutearcher (Oct 22, 2005)

*Looks like all the big boys on the block have a new neighbor!*

Would love to give these babies a test run!


----------



## sludge (Jun 19, 2004)

Add me to the list. Merry Christmas.


----------



## montanacur (Sep 12, 2005)

These are some great optics. Would love to be able to use a pair this next hunting season! Thanks for the great support and opportunities!


----------



## Bowtechie (Jan 20, 2003)

That would sure be a nice late Christmas present to ME!!


----------



## pruidoug (Jul 10, 2006)

*I'd love a pair of...*

... Vultures!!!

My hat is in the ring!

Thanks Vortex!


----------



## Xringindy (Sep 11, 2006)

*Love my Sidewinders*

I absolutely love my sidewinders. The price was great for such a quality optic. Thanks for such a great product and coun me in. I could always use a second pair


----------



## 2fas2c (Dec 3, 2006)

I'm in...love your binos


----------



## cgsabo (Dec 13, 2004)

*now that's support*

Good job Vortex


----------



## mjs (Jul 15, 2002)

count me in


----------



## PA Hardwoods (Jun 13, 2003)

Very nice optics. I have heard many great things about them. Merry Christmas.


----------



## Matt / PA (Feb 21, 2003)

Appreciate the offer, count me in I'd love to own a pair.:thumbs_up


----------



## Greg / MO (Nov 19, 2003)

Me too! Sweet deal...

and...

Merry Christmas to all as well!


----------



## cactus kid (Feb 13, 2006)

I saw vortex at a hunting show last year. i was impressed. unfortunatly, i cant afford them due to the rising cost of school books... would love to have a pair, so i am going to see if this drawing pans out for me.
Thanks for the hope, Vortex!
cactus


----------



## lern (Mar 21, 2005)

Count me in. Great product from all that I hear.


----------



## soccer (Jul 16, 2006)

yea i need some binos 2. you can sign me up Thank you.


----------



## hoyt 3-39 (Mar 1, 2005)

Thanks for a great contest and have a great X-mas.


----------



## dzingale (Mar 11, 2004)

I will have my Vultures by Thurs. Cant wait.
Danny


----------



## Stormy_NY (Dec 6, 2005)

Sign me up ! 

Merry Christmas


----------



## saddlemaker (Jan 12, 2005)

Those bimos look good!


----------



## swerve (Jun 5, 2005)

Great sponsor. Put me in.


----------



## RUT_N_BUCK (Feb 25, 2006)

Just got my first pair this year. Great product, great warranty, made in wisconsin, what more can i say!!:thumbs_up I recommend you to everyone I know.


----------



## idahoelkinstructor (Jan 3, 2006)

Heck I never win anything but I never will if I don't try, so put my name in the hat too. 
Thanks Vortex


----------



## r2t2 (Feb 8, 2003)

Merry Christmas please include me


----------



## 3dthunder (May 27, 2002)

*thanks*

Thanks for everything guys...............Vortex rocks!


----------



## BowSitter (Mar 8, 2006)

Just got my sidewinders, But would love a pair of Vultures for my son.


----------



## Ack (May 13, 2005)

Sign me up please...thanks for such a generous offer! :thumbs_up


----------



## ArcheryAttic (Feb 18, 2006)

*Cool!*

Please sign me up. Thanks!!


----------



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

Doc said:


> The beauty of the Vortex line is that it caters to individual needs and budgets. Some lines are low end and others are high end, but Vortex has a range of quality optic choices to suit each end user's needs and budget. :thumb:



I don't think I could've said it better Doc. :thumbs_up 

Thank you Vortex for all you do for the archery world here. A special thanks to Shamus...........hope you all have a very happy and safe holiday season!!!! 

Dee


----------



## bill_rollins (Jul 13, 2005)

*that is really cool*

all of these giveaways make me proud to be a member of archerytalk, it's nice to see things like this happen. Goodluck to who wins a set and I have heard nothing but good things about vortex optics. To vortex: From all of us here on archerytalk and all of the staff,
Thankyou verymuch for being part of Archerytalk, and godbless to all of you at Vortex.
Sincerely, Bill Rollins Great Outdoors Moderator
:thumbs_up


----------



## Engdahl (Dec 1, 2006)

Thanks for supporting the website!!!
Happy Holidays
Count me in for the drawing


----------



## Paul S. (Sep 14, 2003)

I'll get in on this. Thanks.


----------



## marforme (May 30, 2006)

Count me in, I would really love to have a pair of Vortex binos. Some of the best I have heard.


----------



## 30XSniper (Mar 25, 2006)

Man, I could use a new pair of binocs! This year has been slow, and money is tight. Looks like a sweet model and solid fabrication.


----------



## fingershooter1 (Sep 12, 2005)

Count me in, I would love to have new pair of binoculars and promote how great they are.:thumbs_up


----------



## ultramax (Feb 6, 2005)

Dont leave me out. I would love another pair!


----------



## beenfarr (Feb 13, 2006)

*I want a vortex*

I'm throwing my hat in!!!

Ben


----------



## Ib4Hoyt (Jan 19, 2004)

nice looking binos, i will check out a pair :thumbs_up


----------



## stixshooter (Mar 18, 2006)

stixshooter said:


> Great Products!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*LOUD Noises

Loud, Great Stuff !! LOUD.. I like SPAM*


----------



## Bols (Jan 29, 2006)

*Count me in.*

Count me in. I was just looking to pick up a pair soon myself.

It would be sweet to win a set though. 

Bols


----------



## 30XSniper (Mar 25, 2006)

ultramax said:


> Dont leave me out. I would love another pair!



Another pair? Well, I guess, thanks for the honesty. errrr, what about the people who don't have one already??!!!:sad:  :jeez:


----------



## southerngirl (Oct 2, 2005)

:hug: :kiss:


----------



## SuperX (May 21, 2002)

*Love the Skyline*

I love my spotting scope - but need something for field and hunting - these would be perfect!


----------



## williejames (Jun 22, 2004)

Count me in to please. thank you for the opprotunity.


----------



## TTUArcher (Sep 30, 2002)

I'm in.


----------



## BOXER01 (May 24, 2006)

Great optics so lets see if this is the lucky post!!!!:shade:


----------



## GreenMtn (Mar 31, 2006)

thanks put me in.
Stephen


----------



## Washi (Jan 23, 2005)

Sign me up!


----------



## Wild Fan (Feb 2, 2006)

Count me in... Looks like a very nice product. Thanks! :thumbs_up


----------



## Crackers (Mar 9, 2004)

I'm in and sure glad I seen this some where else I might of missed it. Welcome to the sponsor list


----------



## JHCISS (Oct 15, 2006)

Count me in as well! Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays to all of AT. Thanks for Vortex.


----------



## sven (Feb 10, 2003)

count me in also ! 

Merry Christmas !!


Sven


----------



## ikillsdeer (Nov 17, 2006)

wait for me guys, i want in 2


----------



## RT Arc Arc (May 13, 2005)

Thanks!!
Count me in.


----------



## YBSLO (Nov 3, 2005)

Count me in... Looks like a very nice product. Thanks!


----------



## gbunt (Jun 4, 2006)

Please count me in also. Thanks


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

Sign me up!!


----------



## jguad (Jan 5, 2005)

VortexStaff said:


> Thanks to all the members of Archery Talk for making 2006 such a great year!
> 
> We're proud to be a sponsor of this site and look forward to continuing and growing our relationship. To show our appreciation one lucky Archery Talk member will receive a 8.5x50 Vulture absolutely FREE! http://www.vortexoptics.com/binoculars/view/86
> 
> ...


Great year. ThanKs


----------



## henman (Dec 26, 2005)

Let me have a try too.


----------



## AR Archer (Apr 11, 2003)

Count me in too!!!!!!

AR Archer


----------



## ewsIII (Nov 3, 2004)

Put me in as well, Thanks for a great opportunity!


----------



## kirbster (Mar 7, 2005)

I'm in. Thanks


----------



## RogerBarker (Jan 22, 2003)

Vortex Optics, thanks for supporting AT & having the drawing!

Count me in - I'm thinking my number is up!

Roger


----------



## 3d4me (Oct 25, 2003)

*sign me up*

thanks for making a great product
3d4me


----------



## ursonvs (Sep 19, 2003)

count me in....

love my 8x42 and 10x42 sidewinders.

plus my skyline 20x 60-80 spotting scope.

Tell Tim I said Hi.

Lee Dunlap - vortex field staff


----------



## lavazhole (Jul 30, 2005)

I hope I win!


----------



## Devilfan (Dec 11, 2004)

Sign me up.

Thanks for everything!

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year!


----------



## CLAYMORE 13 (Mar 23, 2005)

I CAN SEE AGAIN NOW THAT i HAVE MY RAZORS.:thumbs_up


----------



## Roessn (Dec 14, 2006)

Thanks for the opportunity, and may all at Vortex have a merry christmas & happy new year


----------



## rumm64 (Feb 21, 2003)

*binos*

Count me in ----Thanks :thumbs_up


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

hope you all have a great christmas and remember draw my name 

Reed


----------



## DanDaMan (Aug 24, 2004)

You can count me in. Do you want my address now or do I have to wait till after the 31st.:shade:


----------



## wihunter402 (Nov 29, 2005)

I have seen those just never had the money to get good optics yet. Can't wait to see what you have coming out in '07. Thanks for this chance to get a pair of the best.


----------



## drtnshtr (Jan 20, 2003)

count me in ....thanks vortex..:thumbs_up


----------



## bowhunter86 (Oct 7, 2004)

I'm in. thanks


----------



## stinky1 (Feb 20, 2003)

my reply to enter.
Merry Xmas


----------



## CSW Hunting Dad (Dec 4, 2006)

*Enter Me in Contest*

Thank You for supporting Archery Talk, count me in


----------



## leblanc822 (Feb 18, 2004)

sign me up, I'd really like to get lucky!


----------



## ccooper (Aug 6, 2006)

put me in


----------



## Archer 1 (Feb 10, 2005)

Count me in!


----------



## Mil6161 (Nov 13, 2003)

*I'm in*

Count me in also...Thanks
Chris(mil6161)


----------



## dorian (Oct 29, 2003)

*Giveaway.*

I would appreciate some new (great quality) bino's. Thanks


----------



## Elf Friend (Mar 1, 2003)

Count me in, it's always cool to get free stuf espicially if its as good as RK says these are.


----------



## cpt_70 (Mar 27, 2006)

thanks for all the support of archerytalk vortex
count me in


----------



## mr. clean (Mar 15, 2006)

*Love my vultures!!!!!*

You make an excellent product at a fair price. Have one set, and my next set will be Vortex as well. Merry Christmas and God bless.


----------



## Reverend (Nov 2, 2004)

Please pick me...
How many times can I register?


----------



## redneckarcher29 (Oct 13, 2005)

*Vortex*

Thanks for helping make Archery Talk awsome....


----------



## Pierre Couture (Oct 28, 2004)

Thanks for your support, please count me in:teeth: and merry Christmas to all


----------



## madarchery (May 28, 2003)

Perfect timing. Count me in.

I just lost my binos while belly crawlin somewhere in a Nebraska corn feild. Although its hardly fair they were Bushnell.


----------



## Supershark (Dec 14, 2004)

Thanks to vortex for the great give-a-way item!

Also thanks for a great season...


----------



## kravguy (Oct 12, 2006)

Count me in as well....Merry Christmas


----------



## illbowhunter (Mar 18, 2005)

My mom didn't raise no dummy.

Put me in !!!!

*MERRY CHRISTMAS*


----------



## Antihunter (May 5, 2005)

*Enough already*

Well Ok, if your going to twist my arm and all. I'll sign up too.:wink:


----------



## Davik (Apr 16, 2003)

*I'm Posting! I'm Posting!!!*

Consider me "posted" for the Vultures!!!


----------



## arrow spitter (Nov 23, 2005)

*Vortex*

Count me in, I could use a good pair of binos


----------



## CHAMPION2 (May 6, 2004)

Great optics and great company. Throw me in the drawing, and Merry Christmas!:smile:


----------



## Joel C (Nov 23, 2005)

Thank you for helping make AT a great site. pick me!


----------



## limpguy (Oct 13, 2004)

*sign me up*

I hope they look good around my neck.


----------



## alby (May 24, 2005)

*Vortex*

I love my sidewinders. Great value. Would love to try a pair of Vultures. Thanks.


----------



## archery freak (Dec 30, 2005)

count me in....


----------



## cbarber (Nov 20, 2006)

i'm in, merry christmas


----------



## IBDBOSS (Jul 27, 2004)

I must say that I don't own a pair of Vortex bino's, but from all of the good things I hear about them I am sure excited to try a pair. Thanks for being a great sponsor.


----------



## trheebs (Apr 3, 2003)

*Merry Xmas*

Thanks for supporting this site. Will try to give you business in the future.


----------



## Earl (Aug 26, 2004)

Sound good to me:thumbs_up


----------



## HJMinard (Oct 18, 2006)

Very generous - please sign me up. Thank you and Merry Christmas!


----------



## WVBowhunter10 (May 15, 2006)

Thanks for your generosity. I'm in.


----------



## Btskin (Apr 1, 2006)

thanks for all your support, love your products and this sight is osome , keep up all the good work , BT


----------



## mt3dhunter (Feb 12, 2004)

Sign me up, thank you


----------



## Btskin (Apr 1, 2006)

thanks everyone at vortex optic, thanks for all your support, this sight is great, what a great drawing to in on, Merry x mass to all


----------



## tackdriver (Jan 15, 2006)

count me in I have been saveing for some time .Thanks for being a AT sponsor


----------



## gonecribbin (Dec 19, 2004)

*count me in*

count me in.... man do I need some new glass


----------



## living1512 (Dec 12, 2005)

Please put me in.

John


----------



## agg5910 (Jul 29, 2004)

*ttt*

Put me in....Thx


----------



## kruzr69 (Jul 4, 2006)

thanks for the chance, I will be getting a pair next year anyway.


----------



## Doebuster (Mar 5, 2006)

Im In! Great Company


----------



## BigDeer (Aug 9, 2005)

Be great to have some,,thanks for the drawing!

Sean


----------



## Nick1959 (Apr 30, 2003)

Please count me in. Thanks,

Nick


----------



## sniperbs (Nov 3, 2006)

They look like great binocs, would love to give them a try. Merry Christmas to everyone.


----------



## gr8martin (Dec 9, 2004)

Sweet binocs. I would love to win those.


----------



## heilman181 (Mar 24, 2006)

Thanks for a great product! Happy Holiday's


----------



## cornbread64 (Dec 14, 2006)

*Top Notch*

FANTASTIC PRODUCTS! GREAT SERVICE! I'm in!


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

I'm in as well.

Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year to all at Vortex.


----------



## 6bloodychunks (Oct 26, 2005)

im in ! maybe i could retire my cheap tasco's LOL


----------



## Bowtech11 (Mar 21, 2006)

*Merry Christmas*

Thanks Vortex for the great pair, never have had a pair this good. Have a great Christmas and a great 2007.


----------



## bardman (Oct 18, 2006)

I am in.


----------



## VorTexan (Jan 8, 2005)

Can I play?


----------



## fishfrey (Jul 8, 2003)

Thanks Vortex
Put my name in the hat.


----------



## bigdog02 (Jul 11, 2006)

I would love a set of these, put me into the hat!


----------



## hunter_wv (Sep 30, 2005)

cool deal thanks for the chance!


----------



## PistolPete (Sep 5, 2006)

Count me in too


----------



## harleyrider (Jul 5, 2006)

*Count me in!*

I also have not had a chance to view through your binoculars, but have been very curious about them. Have to go track down a pair to try out! HR


----------



## kennie (Dec 9, 2004)

put my name in the hat ..please...............:thumbs_up


----------



## Airhead (Dec 19, 2005)

*I'd like to enter as well...*

Thanks!


----------



## JRT (Nov 15, 2004)

*Great optics*

Let me in! Thanks for the great promotion!


----------



## Horseshoe (Dec 9, 2005)

*I'm in!*

Love my Vortex. Sure could use a pair for the son.


----------



## Scablands (Jul 31, 2006)

*Binos.*

I have been thinking of getting a pair for my son. Put my name in the hat also and thanks for the support.


----------



## silbowhunter (Nov 29, 2004)

now thats a sponsor. :teeth:


----------



## BHTGdogs (Mar 31, 2005)

Ill give it a go


----------



## cjsportsman (Sep 14, 2005)

Vortex Rules!


----------



## Spreggy (May 29, 2005)

Count me in, and have a great holiday!


----------



## Scottyluck (Dec 31, 2003)

Paul, Tim and all at Vortex, Happy Holidays!:thumbs_up 

Count me in.:teeth:


----------



## hargesc (Aug 14, 2006)

I'm in :thumbs_up


----------



## gun278 (Apr 12, 2003)

I'm in. Thanks Guys:thumbs_up :thumbs_up


----------



## reflex shooter (Feb 23, 2004)

Here's my entry.:thumbs_up


----------



## indyhntr (Aug 8, 2005)

*Yeah!*

Count me as entered! Love your binos and looking forward to the scopes!


----------



## Bamabowhunter (Dec 28, 2003)

Count me in and Merry Christmas to the guys at Vortex.
Ben


----------



## bucksdown4ever (May 18, 2006)

Backdoc said:


> Everyone at Vortex Optics.....Thank you for supporting a great website!!!
> 
> Please count me in!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## GAM (May 22, 2002)

Thanks Vortex


----------



## Chache31 (Jun 21, 2006)

Add me to the list.
Thanks Vortex, Happy Holidays.


----------



## dogzlife (Jul 11, 2004)

Count me in. Thanks.


----------



## SoWeGA Hunter (Aug 6, 2006)

Happy Holidays!


----------



## loewermx (Oct 31, 2006)

Count me in, Thanks Vortex!


----------



## superdiablo (Feb 7, 2003)

Hope I am lucky enough, I will even pay the shipment costs!
Merry Christmas to all AT'ers :star:


----------



## tman704 (May 9, 2003)

Thanks for your generosity and Happy Holidays


----------



## Junno (Dec 21, 2002)

I'm a vortex supporter!!


----------



## wozman (Jan 30, 2006)

*Count me in.*

Sign me up.


----------



## mobowhuntr (Nov 23, 2006)

I never win these things, but you can't win if you don't enter....so here I am.


----------



## crhye250r (Oct 27, 2005)

Count me in...Thanks alot! :teeth:


----------



## Ethan (Jan 10, 2005)

i could use a nice set of bino's. im in.

thanks vortex!!


----------



## bubbahunts (Feb 26, 2003)

*bino's*

Count me in, I need a good pair, Thanks Bubba


----------



## Vajra (Feb 25, 2006)

I could REALLY use a nice set of binos. During my trip to CO it was a real pain not being able to see what some locals were trying to point out to me solely because my binos stink :/

Happy Holidays!

Tim


----------



## fasst (Oct 1, 2004)

Awesome!
Merry Christmas to you guys.:thumbs_up


----------



## skynyrd777 (Dec 23, 2005)

that's cool, count me in:shade:

merry christmas, thanks!


----------



## ksbowgal (Sep 13, 2006)

Count me in!


----------



## Archery Addict (Aug 11, 2005)

*vortex*

count me in

thanks for the oppurtunity and keep up the good work


----------



## BogeyMan (Feb 11, 2004)

Put me in.


----------



## Ottawa Rogue (Dec 27, 2004)

count me in too.


----------



## ruger10x (Feb 1, 2006)

:thumbs_up :smile: :thumbs_up count me in too


----------



## cav84 (Apr 20, 2006)

To good to be true. Pls count me in


----------



## ob_wan (Dec 1, 2006)

Count me in!


----------



## vortecman (Dec 10, 2005)

throw my name in the hat............


----------



## featherlite (Apr 14, 2005)

*I am in*

I am in.


----------



## bobofish (Sep 5, 2006)

I'm in Thanks!


----------



## TheTone (Oct 7, 2003)

Put me in on this. Got a chance to handle some the other day, nice product.


----------



## thebeav (Jul 1, 2005)

*Vortex*

Thanks for sponsoring this great sight, and for making such a fine product.


----------



## bloodtrail1 (Jan 22, 2003)

Enter me in the drawing!
Thanks!


----------



## jpm_mq2 (May 22, 2004)

Thanks vortex,great job.


----------



## sfio7 (Jan 27, 2006)

great product and very generous idea


----------



## mathewsk (Mar 17, 2005)

*here is my,*

entry, good luck and merry christmas to all!


----------



## Donhudd (Sep 21, 2002)

Add me to the list please.


----------



## joe832002 (Mar 28, 2006)

count me in.


----------



## bowaholic77 (Jul 27, 2006)

*Please*

Please put me in! Thanks Vortex!:thumbs_up


----------



## bowcross (Aug 5, 2006)

put me in, thanks


----------



## Summerfeldt (Oct 19, 2006)

*Thanks Vortex*

Thats great Vortex is a great company. I am a field staff member and they treat you like gold.....Can't wait to see the 07 product.

MERRY CHRISTMAS.

Grant


----------



## pudldux (Jan 14, 2004)

thank you for the oppurtunity. Merry xmas to all.


----------



## xtremetj (Feb 15, 2004)

Thank you for such an opportunity. Please put my name in. 

Thanks,
Greg.


----------



## evworld (Dec 16, 2004)

Enter me in the drawing.... Thanks


----------



## eeyorehavoc (Nov 20, 2006)

ive always wanted a pair of those sigh me up


----------



## sddeer (Mar 31, 2003)

put me in!great optics


----------



## dzingale (Mar 11, 2004)

Please add my name.


----------



## Mark250 (Dec 4, 2003)

Thanks for the chance to win! Count me in.


----------



## Jason Shore (Dec 28, 2003)

Count me in too:thumbs_up ,please put my name down
Cheers:darkbeer: Jason


----------



## phendyr (Sep 14, 2005)

*count me in *

Vortex Optics are great! I love my sidewinders, and these would make a great Christmas present to my brother! 

thanks for the opportunity!

:thumbs_up


----------



## onetohunt (Nov 27, 2002)

Merry Christmas Vortex!! May 2007 been better than 2006!!


----------



## Bowhunr (Nov 16, 2003)

Count me in please:thumbs_up


----------



## fultontx (Apr 28, 2004)

sign me up :yo:


----------



## Peregrynne (Jul 1, 2006)

Would love to get those binos...great product there


----------



## jac74 (Nov 12, 2003)

I'm in.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Hey Mr. Vortex,

I'll PM you my address so you can get them on the way! :thumb:



As of now, I have a 1 in 374 chance.  Can we get this thread locked?  :lock1:


Seriously, thanks for such a great offer.


----------



## BigD_N_Cherokee (Sep 5, 2004)

Deciding who gets to use the Vortex Bino's would sure be easier if I had another pair.

Count me in.

Thanks,
Vortex & Sage


----------



## homebrew (Mar 7, 2003)

Thanks for the chance to upgrade from what I'm using now!


----------



## nccrutch (Feb 26, 2003)

Count me in.....i need all the visual help i can get!


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

*Bino Drawing*

Count me in.


----------



## Yohon (Aug 28, 2003)

*Drawing*

Count me in


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

Vortex, thanks for supporting AT.....
And sign me up even though I never win anything.


----------



## coelkbowhunter (Jul 16, 2006)

*Merry Christmas To All*

You Make Great Bino's.my Hunting Buddy Bought A Pair For Elk Hunting.so Sign Me Up.i Need A Great Pair Of Bino's For Hunting.


----------



## teeroy (Aug 16, 2004)

*i NEED an upgrade*

count me in


----------



## RobVos (May 23, 2002)

Put my name in the hat. Thanks for the support.


----------



## Chasin (Jan 5, 2006)

Thanks for the oppertunity..

Please include me.


----------



## Arrow (Aug 30, 2002)

Wow,

Thank you Vortex Optics. This is a great gesture on your part.

Arrow


----------



## mjacobs576jq (Oct 25, 2005)

I'm in.


----------



## curs1 (Oct 24, 2002)

Good luck to everyone


----------



## IA-PRO (Nov 7, 2002)

*Vortex Optics*

Thanks for the drawing and for sponsoring this site
Randy


----------



## scottland (Oct 29, 2004)

Throw me in the drawing! 

Thank you for the generosity


----------



## HCAman (Nov 3, 2003)

I don't own a pair of these yet. But I compared a pair of sidewinders to my Nikons and I was impressed. Count me in.

Thanks for the sponsoring the site!!!!!!!!

HCAman


----------



## Capt Karl (Apr 4, 2004)

cool count me in


----------



## sheephunter00 (Jun 18, 2006)

Thanks Much, Count me in.


----------



## deadeye270 (Jan 9, 2005)

Count me in!!!

Matt


----------



## mcohunts (Jan 3, 2005)

*Thanks*

Thank you for your sponsorship.


----------



## Sparky69 (Sep 10, 2004)

*Vortex*

Really like the Vortex binos I have and can always use another. I am in.


----------



## EZrider (Dec 28, 2004)

*Thanks*

Thanks and Merry Christmas!!!


----------



## AZarcherybandit (Jul 27, 2004)

Count me in. Have a great Holiday Season, and Merry Christmas!!


----------



## MOBOW#1 (Jun 14, 2005)

Man that's what I wanted for Christmas Put me in


----------



## mlviper (May 18, 2005)

I am in. Thanks Sir,


----------



## **Frost Bite** (Jan 13, 2006)

id like to be entered! I need a set of binos! Merry Christmas to all!


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

thats very generous of your company,,,Merry Christmas, Rodney


----------



## mike atwell (Jan 28, 2003)

I sure hope they work well with glasses. I've got some other brands that don't.


----------



## flats1 (Sep 14, 2005)

Sweet thanks  

Put me in the drawing.


----------



## PAbowhunter86 (Oct 10, 2005)

Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year to Vortex Optics and all of the AT members. 
Please sign me up for the drawing.
Thank you


----------



## MontanaDave (Aug 10, 2006)

*Thanks!*

I could some good optics! Thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## Double Lung 'Em (Dec 19, 2002)

*I'm game*

I'm game for free stuff, hopefully it is me!!!


----------



## ProtecMan (Apr 14, 2003)

Thank you VortexStaff for spreading the Christmas cheer! I would love to have a set of these binoculars!

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## team_TRX (Feb 26, 2004)

Sign me up!!!


----------



## FEATHER_RIDGE (Nov 25, 2006)

I`m In Thank`s Fella`s


Feather Ridge


----------



## Alfred-Tearle 1 (Aug 20, 2006)

*Binos*

Count me in --- Thanks Vortex, for your sponsorship of Archery Talk!


----------



## McDawg (Feb 22, 2005)

Thank's Vortex and a Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to you too.


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2006)

Thank you Vortex for supporting AT. I plan on buying a set of the 10x42 Sidewinders, i hope they live up to all the hype. I'm sure they will!

Please put me into the drawing. Thanks.


----------



## kyhuntr13 (Jun 22, 2005)

I can't wait to get mine. Hope they are in soon. I'm in for the drawing.


----------



## MdBowDoc (Feb 1, 2005)

I'm in, thank you


----------



## shawnbrewer (Jan 9, 2006)

Count me in, Thanks.


----------



## bk target (Oct 18, 2004)

Thanks vortex


----------



## tawlman82 (Sep 13, 2005)

I can't wait to see what you guys come out with next.


----------



## Purka (Sep 8, 2004)

Nice Bino's, count me in please.


----------



## ricksmathew (Sep 7, 2005)

*Drawing!*

Thanks Vortex! 

Rick


----------



## Ryan.Johnson (Nov 9, 2006)

Thank you Vortex


----------



## ssfr2006 (Dec 15, 2006)

*Thanks*

Thanks for this opportunity! Merry Christmas


----------



## HeadHunter (Jul 2, 2003)

I'm in. You have a very good product.


----------



## RAKBRO (Mar 1, 2005)

I,m in Thanks


----------



## cdfirefighter1 (Apr 26, 2006)

*thanks*

vortex, very nice.. im in


----------



## MrBadExample (Nov 28, 2006)

Cool! Thanks for the drawing! Happy Holidays everyone! :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## slinger (Jul 25, 2003)

Cool deal...count me in!!
Merry Christmas!!!

slinger


----------



## BryanG (Jul 7, 2006)

He sign me up!! Thanks Bryan


----------



## jcmorgan31 (Nov 9, 2005)

*Entered*

Thanks for the giveaway and have a great holidays...


----------



## bowhunt_15 (Jun 24, 2006)

Put me in, thanks.


----------



## bry2476 (Jul 9, 2005)

I'm in, thanks Vortex


----------



## BLB752 (Aug 16, 2004)

Well thanks, I am in.:darkbeer:


----------



## jws1969 (Jun 4, 2005)

i'm in, was just on the website yesterday and the binos look sweet...


----------



## cjsholes (Dec 14, 2006)

*Thanks*

Thanks Vortex!!! :darkbeer:


----------



## norsask darton (May 8, 2005)

*Sure!*

I sure wouldn't mind trying a set of these optics!


----------



## BBT Outfitters (May 14, 2006)

*x*

Put me in for the drawing, those are sharp looking. Thanks for the give away!
Merry Christmas to everyone!


----------



## CrazyBaldArcher (Jun 4, 2006)

Count me in


----------



## affe22 (Sep 29, 2005)

Sign me up. Thanks.


----------



## Dodgedude (Jan 29, 2005)

Sign me up too

Need good ones for upcoming elk hunt


----------



## bowhuntrrl (Oct 9, 2004)

Merry Christnas to all.Please count me in !!!


----------



## Bikeman CU (Nov 27, 2005)

Count me in, thanks Vortex.


----------



## schiene102 (Apr 6, 2005)

Great glass. I'm in.


----------



## DMaverick (Apr 14, 2003)

Put me in too please. Need a good pair of binocs right now!!!


----------



## Muskyhunter1 (Jan 20, 2006)

*Please add my name to the draw - thanks*

Thanks Tim and the all of the Vortex Staff,

Seasons Greeting to you all and thanks again,

Dave


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

VortexStaff said:


> Thanks to all the members of Archery Talk for making 2006 such a great year!
> 
> We're proud to be a sponsor of this site and look forward to continuing and growing our relationship. To show our appreciation one lucky Archery Talk member will receive a 8.5x50 Vulture absolutely FREE! http://www.vortexoptics.com/binoculars/view/86
> 
> ...


So... now I'm entered... right?


----------



## KINETIC_NRG (Jan 29, 2006)

I'd sure like to to win a pair. I've been looking at the full lineup. They look like a great product.


----------



## beretta16 (Nov 22, 2006)

Throw me in the pot too, please


----------



## KDS (Oct 11, 2005)

I'm in!


----------



## markcarlson (Jan 3, 2003)

*I'M IN THANKS*


----------



## edshen (Feb 26, 2004)

Please count me in. Thanks.


----------



## crarbo1 (Mar 22, 2003)

I would like my name put into this drawing.

Thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## hunterdad (Jan 6, 2005)

Thanks ,put me in


----------



## robertyb (Jul 19, 2004)

Put me in please


----------



## fatboy95 (Nov 23, 2005)

Please add me to the drawing and thanks.


----------



## RobbyMi (Jan 6, 2005)

Cool , count me in too :tongue:


----------



## Weim (Aug 3, 2004)

count me in:wink: !


----------



## GruBBworM (Sep 7, 2006)

Put me in the mix please and merry christmas to all !!!!!!


Jon


----------



## up_close (Jan 30, 2005)

I'm feelin lucky.
Thanks,
Keith


----------



## sbchunter (Nov 1, 2006)

put me in the drawing 
Thanks 
Jared


----------



## Brut (Mar 18, 2005)

Thaks Vortex for the chance at these nice optics:darkbeer:


----------



## emtarcher (Mar 7, 2006)

*Awesome!!*

Sign me up!!


----------



## CoolhandLuke (Oct 30, 2005)

Im in!


----------



## asashooter (Dec 9, 2006)

Put me in and thanks.


----------



## cody12 (Dec 7, 2004)

*Merry Christmas*

Well It Came Early For Me Just Recieved My New Razors And They Are Worth Every Penny Spent Thank You Vortex Peter


----------



## gardner (Jun 13, 2005)

Thanks guys. Sign me up please.


----------



## gclark (Jun 13, 2003)

I feel lucky!


----------



## Skiatookbandman (Mar 20, 2006)

*Sign Me Up!!!*

I'm In.....


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Jan 20, 2003)

Here's my entry.


----------



## burgerta (Nov 8, 2006)

*Thanx Vortex*

Marry Christmas to you too!!!!!
Good product and PR


----------



## ksm23 (Jun 1, 2002)

lucky draw!!! great count me in.
thanks


----------



## LeesburgGamecoc (May 25, 2004)

*Thanks...*

Thanks for the offer and your support of the site.


----------



## PussBoy (Feb 28, 2005)

*Pick Me!!!*

I'd love to have a pair of these!


----------



## PASSTHROUGH (May 21, 2002)

Thanks for the opportunity. I've been thinking about buying a pair.

Passthrough


----------



## okiefirefighter (Apr 12, 2004)

*Wonderful gift*

Those would be a great start to a new year.
Thanks in advance, 
Kevin


----------



## White Indian<>< (Mar 9, 2006)

*Thanks Vortex Optics, Merry CHRISTmas*

Thanks for giving back


----------



## switz (Dec 3, 2005)

*Pretty Cool!!*

I am throwing my name into the hat.....I have definatley been looking around for some new binos lately.


----------



## archerchick (Mar 4, 2004)

Merry Christmas!!
that is one thing I don't have!!


----------



## BowD (Jan 20, 2003)

*In!*

:darkbeer:


----------



## AK_HIPPY ARCHER (Jun 12, 2002)

*Im in !!!!*

Thanks


----------



## akshooter (Nov 19, 2005)

*me 2*

i like seeing what im shooting at count me in


----------



## JJ77 (Aug 29, 2005)

Count me in. Thanks.

JJ


----------



## Rickochet (Dec 31, 2004)

*I win!!!!!!*

I hope & pray I win!!!!! 

Merry Christmas!!!!!!!


----------



## vonottoexperien (Nov 4, 2005)

In, in ,in


----------



## LeEarl (Jun 1, 2002)

Thank you Vortex for you support of Archery Talk.... Great company and great optics!

Here's to a great new year and a free pair of Binos :wink:


----------



## sharpshooter60 (Feb 10, 2005)

Vortex RULES !!!!!!


----------



## joesandi (Jun 5, 2006)

Count me in.

Happy Holidays to everyone


----------



## soonerboy (Sep 6, 2004)

Me pick me!!!


----------



## mtboho (Dec 13, 2004)

put me in, I thank you. Travis


----------



## r49740 (Dec 7, 2006)

I would like to be entered in. They look great.


----------



## BigBirdVA (Nov 5, 2002)

Might as well enter me in too. I'm out my best pair of binos (Nikon) since some #%%& stole them and my range finder from my truck this year. 
Thanks.


----------



## Wile_E_Coyote (Jan 22, 2006)

*Thanks a bunch, Vortex!*

Please consider me in the running...


----------



## bow_man1231 (Feb 11, 2006)

*look great*

them look great good luck to all members!!!!


----------



## ajake (Nov 8, 2006)

Count me in...


----------



## buck-eye hunter (Feb 5, 2005)

Count me in!


----------



## buck-eye hunter (Feb 5, 2005)

Count me in.


----------



## jimbow1 (Jan 14, 2006)

*Thanks Vortex*

Thanks Vortex!
Jimbow1


----------



## deadx (Aug 6, 2002)

*Tim and all the folks at Vortex*

Wonderful products and it is a pleasure to be on the staff. Thanks to you all and have a great Christmas and prosperous New Year.


----------



## 57Frontier (May 25, 2006)

*Binos*

Thanks Vortex, and Merry Christmas to everyone.:thumbs_up


----------



## jkcckc (Dec 19, 2004)

*Thanks*

Thanks for the chance to win some great optics.


----------



## bowhuntermn (Oct 22, 2005)

Count me in as well


----------



## preyquester (Feb 3, 2004)

i'm in


----------



## delawarearcher (Aug 8, 2006)

Im in.. Thanks!


----------



## NonVegitarian (Nov 7, 2006)

Maybe I'll get lucky and win. I am in the market for a pair of nice binos. Thanks for the drawing!


----------



## ArcherWolf (Oct 6, 2004)

*Thanks Vortex*

Count me in. :cocktail:


----------



## RoccoB (Oct 13, 2005)

I'm in Thanks!


----------



## ParkerBow (Dec 4, 2006)

I'm In

Happy Holidays


----------



## navbull (Apr 18, 2003)

I'm in with drawing. Still trying to find a dealer in NM. 
nb


----------



## mtmedic (Sep 20, 2004)

Well sign me up... I have heard good things but have yet to lay my hands on a set...


----------



## pbdollar (May 1, 2005)

Count me in.


----------



## Stangbeater (Nov 23, 2005)

I hope the wife got me the Sidewinders for Christmas that I asked for. Or wining these would be good also. Keep up the great service and products.


----------



## gmbellew (Aug 11, 2004)

count me in. i have heard good things about vortex.


----------



## triple_lindy (Mar 29, 2006)

I would like to be included, Thanks
TL


----------



## archerdad (Oct 17, 2002)

well slap me silly... :wink:


----------



## bearclaw (Nov 9, 2002)

*Vortex Drawing*

I really like the Vortex line of binoculars.
They are clear and do well in low light conditions.
I would really like a pair of Vulture 8.5 X 50 for Christmas (or slightly after Christmas):tongue: 
They would be great for 3-D.
Please enter me into the contest.

Thanks,
Dave


----------



## Boone (Jun 13, 2003)

I'm in and Merry Christmas to you also!!


----------



## DFA (Dec 30, 2002)

Please sign me up!
Thanks,
DFA


----------



## huntersedge (Aug 17, 2006)

I'm in


----------



## baylward (Aug 18, 2003)

count me in


----------



## pandy175 (Jun 1, 2005)

Thank you Vortex for you support of Archery Talk and all us archery geeks....you guys are great, Merry X-mas and Happy New Year to you guys.:darkbeer:  
pandy175


----------



## Dropzone2006 (Feb 18, 2006)

Merry X-mas and Happy New Year :cocktail:


----------



## okiedog (Jul 14, 2005)

I would like to be entered also. Thank you for the offer.


----------



## MaddSkillz (Sep 18, 2006)

This is great! Count me in! =)


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

Count me in,haven't ever seen any up here in Canada yet. DAN


----------



## DoeSlayer75 (Feb 14, 2006)

Free Binocs Count me in...thanks


----------



## swingshift (Jul 28, 2006)

Great product , Great sponsor. Count me in !!!

SwingShift


----------



## mallard (Jan 3, 2004)

I'm in.


----------



## builditall (Mar 24, 2006)

*Vortex Optics*

Thanks for sponsoring AT and giving us a shot at free binos.


----------



## mathews/fish (Jun 19, 2005)

*optics ?*

will they help if I am cross-eyed?


----------



## siucowboy (Aug 31, 2006)

Here's another entry.


----------



## Crashman (Jan 20, 2005)

Me too please!!:thumbs_up


----------



## okiebowhuntr (Apr 5, 2003)

*Great looking Optics*

They look real nice. I will have to try them. Thanks


----------



## Chuck76 (Aug 16, 2006)

I'm cool thing you're doining for everyone:thumbs_up


----------



## Elksong (Aug 5, 2006)

Please enter me also.!


----------



## Smooch (Aug 3, 2003)

I think I'm getting a pair for X-mas, but I'll sure take another pair!


----------



## roto4_00 (Nov 12, 2003)

*Sign Me Up*

How can I pass up an opportunity like this?


----------



## BowhntrOma (Jul 27, 2006)

Count me in.


----------



## RHoyle (May 21, 2002)

I'm in also. Thank you for your support in Archery and ArcheryTalk.
Merry Christmas
Roger


----------



## baldmountain (Apr 21, 2003)

I'd like to enter please. Thanks.


----------



## allxs (Mar 10, 2005)

Pick me! Pick me!:shade:


----------



## headnheel (Jan 28, 2004)

*Pick me,pick me!!!!!!!*

I'm in....gott a be in it to win it!


----------



## bowjunkie (Sep 9, 2002)

*Thanks*

Your Company has done an awsome job supporting archery and the M4L team. Thanks and have a Merry Christmas yourself. Junkie


----------



## pencilslinger (Dec 19, 2005)

*Love my sidewinders.*

Vortex rulz!


----------



## GobblerStopper (Dec 18, 2006)

I waiting on my winner notification.:smile: :smile:


----------



## ccwilder3 (Sep 13, 2003)

me also please


----------



## 350-P&Ybull (Mar 6, 2005)

*Can I get in.*

Thanks for thinking of us....


----------



## cath8r (Jan 17, 2003)

I'd like to enter a bid for my buddy Brad. I got him hooked on 3D and bowhunting and he really could use a set. Just had his second kid a couple months ago and mioney is tight for him right now. 
Good deal Vortex!


----------



## Bowtech21 (Dec 20, 2006)

Merry Christmas and a prosperous New Years.


----------



## Olink (Jan 10, 2003)

Thanks for being an AT sponsor.


----------



## kevro (Oct 4, 2006)

Count me in, and the opportunity is very much appreciated!

I love how these generous sponsors' offers drag the lurkers out of the woodwork!

Kevro


----------



## kevro7 (Dec 12, 2004)

I'm in, and don't get me confused with the other Kevro.  

k


----------



## Dean Lawter (Feb 15, 2005)

*me too me too*

I want in


----------



## Liv2KillBigBullz (Jun 4, 2005)

*pick me, please*

I trough my name in the hat. I really need some quality optics like the ones vortex manufactures. Hopefully I can win these.

Ryan


----------



## tcollecter (Jan 25, 2004)

*vortex binos*

Count me in. Thanks


----------



## rufman (Dec 18, 2006)

Count me in too and thanks for your generosity.:darkbeer:


----------



## leon j chartier (Dec 12, 2004)

Can I play too:smile:


----------



## murk_man2001 (Mar 4, 2006)

*vortex optics*

might as well try too!!!!!!!


----------



## X-NOCK (Oct 3, 2006)

*vortex*

can i play too?


----------



## Biketrax (Nov 3, 2005)

*I am in!*



builditall said:


> Thanks for sponsoring AT and giving us a shot at free binos.


thanks


----------



## bluemagic66 (Nov 28, 2006)

Merry Christmas and a Happy New Years to all of you at Vortex Optics


----------



## Postone (Jan 16, 2006)

*Thanks!!!*

I'm In!!!


----------



## tclow (Feb 22, 2006)

Thanks to you and your company.I'm in,please.TOM C


----------



## Tony Z. (Jun 27, 2003)

The vulture 8.5 x 50 is my favourite!
Who knows if I vin?


----------



## Jefro (Feb 17, 2003)

*signing up*

I'll sign up. They look like some real nice bino's.


----------



## metaz2 (Jul 27, 2004)

I'm in. Thanks


----------



## bowhntr (Jan 25, 2004)

Merry *CHRISTMAS* and Happy New year!

Thanks for giving us all someting to look forward to. It's a very nice gesture.

Tony


----------



## bow47man (Jun 2, 2006)

*Binos*

throw my name in the hat please. thanks.


----------



## Reggie Catfish (Feb 14, 2005)

*thanks...*

....for your generosity. 

happy holidays


----------



## sixfootunder (Aug 26, 2005)

*thanks for the opportunity*

Sign me up
thanks guys


----------



## bowmedic (Jun 2, 2004)

PLease put my name in the hat . Thnaks for your generosity..Steve


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2006)

Sign me up for the drawing please


----------



## RIDGE_RUNNER91 (Feb 21, 2005)

Count me in. I loved these binos when I looked through them and Bedford last year. Also would love to have one of the spotting scopes. Nice glass for sure..........:thumbs_up 

Ridge


----------



## benzy (Oct 23, 2006)

Thanks for a chance at what look like great bino's.

& Merry Christmas


----------



## jporlier (Nov 19, 2004)

Thanks for the opertunity.


----------



## reylamb (Feb 5, 2003)

Count me in


----------



## Stump Shooter (Apr 13, 2006)

Very Nice! I'm in. :thumbs_up


----------



## labrat (Sep 19, 2005)

one please


----------



## thh058 (Jul 21, 2004)

sign me up!!


----------



## raceguy (Jun 22, 2005)

*I'm in!*

Thanks!!


----------



## ONT-archer-ARIO (Dec 29, 2005)

good to go........

:thumbs_up


----------



## the natural (Oct 21, 2005)

nice knockers, i'm in


----------



## marcusjb (Jun 22, 2005)

I'm in.


----------



## Tommy2993 (Oct 18, 2005)

Thanks for the chance.


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

Great Company and a great offer- THANKS !!!


----------



## MattSmith4 (Sep 18, 2006)

sign me up too!


----------



## bowfool12 (Jun 19, 2006)

I'm in, Merry Christmas to all!!


----------



## kermitg1 (Feb 21, 2003)

*Vortex drawing*

I'm in. Thank you.

Happy Holidays!!!!


----------



## Hector (Sep 5, 2003)

I´m in.

Thanks a lot.


----------



## bowman69 (Aug 10, 2004)

I have never looked thru a pair of Vortex but I sure would like to, please.


----------



## francis (Jan 18, 2003)

count me in!

Thanks

Francis


----------



## Spothogg32 (Dec 14, 2006)

Count me in Vortex! Your optics are amazing. My next optics purchase will be a pair of your Razor 10x42 binos. I am also Quite interested in your new Rifle scope line of optics.


----------



## Jeff Cannon (Feb 3, 2006)

Im in!!!


----------



## WI Archer (Feb 10, 2003)

Thanks for supporting Archerytalk. Count me in.


----------



## PullinTriggers (Apr 29, 2006)

Sounds like a great gift to recieve from my 9 month old baby girl!! And from Vortex too


----------



## loc (Dec 20, 2006)

Thanks for the Binos!


----------



## TrackerTom (Sep 28, 2006)

*I'm in!*

Thanks for the chance at the binocs. I accept! TT


----------



## mlviper (May 18, 2005)

I am in on this too!!!:wink:


----------



## bponb (Jul 28, 2003)

*Vortex*

Thanks for being a sponser and your products are tops.


----------



## hillemonster (Mar 19, 2005)

*vortex*

Drop my name in the hat to! THANKS


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

I'm in also


----------



## DARMO (Dec 5, 2004)

For the monney I feel your binocular are a exelent buy.


----------



## ronyurong (Oct 19, 2002)

*I want it*

Put me in on this drawing. I need it!:embara:


----------



## richv70 (Nov 10, 2006)

I'm in, thank you.


----------



## Archer 117 (Dec 5, 2006)

merry christmas!!! and count me in!!


----------



## b77wolf (Jan 2, 2006)

I never win. So better count me in for a chance. Thanks


----------



## Bow1 (Sep 14, 2004)

*hello*

Thanks
Keith


----------



## ArcheryPlus (May 18, 2005)

I'm in!


----------



## juliespncr (Dec 16, 2006)

*juliespncr*

put my name in for the drawing.


----------



## Dano240 (Jan 25, 2004)

Merry Christmas to everyone, and congratulations to who ever wins these great optics, Dano


----------



## low12 (Jan 31, 2005)

Put my name in the hat


----------



## pikespeep (Feb 23, 2004)

They make great binos!


----------



## Ken K (Sep 15, 2004)

I'm in. Thanks


----------



## NBbuckHunter (Feb 18, 2006)

I'm in too!


----------



## Charlieeasy (Aug 8, 2004)

In


----------



## Jari (Jan 29, 2003)

I,m in too


----------



## nontypical (Jan 4, 2004)

The 8.5X50's would be great for IBO.


----------



## Topgunnr (Apr 19, 2005)

*Hook Me Up!!!*

Wow I just saw this! I'm headed out to hunt with Nathan Jones and a few lucky members of wild Extremes forum the 1st week of Jan. I sure could use a set of these bad boys, even though I told the wife to have Santa put a set of sidewinders under the tree.....


----------



## mtshooter (Apr 9, 2006)

*i'm in*

Count me in too:wink:


----------



## bkelley02 (Nov 12, 2006)

I'm in.


----------



## carteranderson (Jul 31, 2006)

*I'm in!*

Always interested in checking out new toys! 
God Bless, and Merry Christmas!

Carter


----------



## SwietsRick (Dec 23, 2005)

Love my Vortex Binoculars. can never have too many........but my brother needs a pair too so I'm in......


----------



## lakertaker40 (Feb 8, 2005)

*vortex field staff*

I love my spitfire's 8.5x32:usa2:


----------



## c'dn-eh? (Feb 23, 2005)

Would like to try them out.


----------



## pklyph (Apr 5, 2006)

*Thank You Vortex*

Count me in...

Thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## hit the spot (Jul 26, 2004)

enter me in the contest please


----------



## hoytboy (Dec 14, 2002)

*Thank you Vortex*

Throw my name in the hat!


----------



## treaton (Jul 21, 2006)

*Great binos*

Please enter me in the drawing


----------



## bobcat91 (Oct 18, 2006)

Count me in. I got to use a pair of the 10 x 42 razors and all I can say is wow.


----------



## hightower (Feb 22, 2004)

I'm in


----------



## Wetz (Jan 7, 2005)

Count me in.

Thanks Denny


----------



## pointndog (Jul 14, 2005)

Count me in!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## stuckonstoopid (Jul 1, 2006)

im in. looks like a great product, hope to eventually try them


----------



## bowmanhunter (Dec 27, 2003)

I'm in Merry Christmas and God bless.

DJ


----------



## Blackwolf. (Jul 15, 2006)

Love my Vortex Sidewinders!!!

Would be great to have another set of Vortex glass! :wink:


----------



## Bucks Spirit (Apr 21, 2006)

I have to wear glasses. Would be nice to look thur a pair of binos that doesn't make it a chore. Merry Christmas and Happy New Year!


----------



## deanf/42 (Feb 2, 2006)

Thank you for a quality product line and a super warranty to go with it.
Dean





VortexStaff said:


> Thanks to all the members of Archery Talk for making 2006 such a great year!
> 
> We're proud to be a sponsor of this site and look forward to continuing and growing our relationship. To show our appreciation one lucky Archery Talk member will receive a 8.5x50 Vulture absolutely FREE! http://www.vortexoptics.com/binoculars/view/86
> 
> ...


----------



## abqheat (Aug 12, 2003)

Count me in and thanks for supporting this great site.


----------



## dodgensince74 (Jan 15, 2006)

I will have to go after the new year to check them out in person.


----------



## lhok_ (Dec 11, 2006)

*enter me in the drawing please!*

Thanks for the chance, I need some binos. 
Merry Christmas and happy Holidays to all.


----------



## bowhunter0916 (Apr 18, 2005)

*Could I only be so lucky*

These would surely beat my Simmons!!! Good luck to everyone.


----------



## mjbrady (Dec 16, 2005)

I'm in. Good luck to everyone and thanks Vortex.


----------



## cubby (Feb 25, 2004)

*enter*

enter me in


----------



## disturbed13 (Aug 16, 2005)

if only i was that luckie................. well here goes nothing

have a merry christmas yall!!!


----------



## jimposten (May 17, 2006)

Pick me, Pick me!

Thanks

JIM


----------



## Outlaw Archer (Jul 4, 2004)

*Bino's*

Thanks Vortex you have been a great sponsor. Merry Christmas & 
Happy New Year!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Jeff:darkbeer:


----------



## archeryal (Apr 16, 2005)

*Target shooter like nice optics, too*

Add me to the list.


----------



## JKD (Jan 17, 2006)

Throw my name in the hat too!!! I'm in need of a pair of bino's....... will definately check out Vortex.


----------



## digger58 (Jul 12, 2003)

thought I would give you all a chance before I tossed my name in


----------



## MNmike (Dec 27, 2003)

*pick me, pick me!!!!*

Nice bino's

I need to want them:wink: 

Merry Christmas!

Happy New Year!


----------



## AKDoug (Aug 27, 2003)

Might as well toss me in the mix


----------



## 18javelin (Aug 13, 2005)

*Count me IN*

Happy Holidays ALL!!


----------



## e_m_i_l_y (May 10, 2006)

*MERRY CHRISTMAS AND A HAPPY NEW YEAR TO ALL!*

*PICK ME - I need (and want) the binos!*


----------



## juliespncr (Dec 16, 2006)

*juliespncr*

Pick me, pick me please. Merry christmas everyone!


----------



## barber (Oct 31, 2006)

*thank you*

This is a very nice thing you guys are doing.

Jeff Hamlin


----------



## 3rdplace (Jan 3, 2004)

Merry Christmas!


----------



## smittyd911 (Nov 22, 2006)

*Binos!*

Count me in as well.Thanks and Happy Holidays!!!


----------



## Archeryman (Aug 8, 2003)

count me in


----------



## BowtechAndy (Oct 31, 2003)

this is really cool of your company.
thanks

concider this my entry:darkbeer:


----------



## Charkit (Dec 19, 2002)

Thanks for your support. Put me in!



Charkit


----------



## vulcan classic 3-D (Jun 1, 2003)

I need Binoculars in the worst way......Good Luck!!


----------



## lostn50s (Jul 27, 2006)

*Vortex*

Thanks for the support on AT Vortex!
Happy Holidays to All.


----------



## wannabshooter (Jul 12, 2006)

Enter Me & Merry Christmas


----------



## Vortex 2 (Mar 30, 2003)

I'm in and Happy Holidays! By the way........I got my name from a bowling ball.


----------



## killerbow (Sep 6, 2006)

thanks for having this giveaway 

merry x-mas

happy new years 

:cocktail: heres to 2007


----------



## rjkoss (Dec 14, 2006)

My name is Roger Koss.

wish me luck>


----------



## silbowhunter (Nov 29, 2004)

Put my name in please.


----------



## tedicast (Jun 6, 2004)

I have a pair of sidewinders and love them. Count me in!!!!! Thanks for the chance to win an awesome pair of binocs!


----------



## VeroShooter (Jul 14, 2005)

Please let me in!!


----------



## DoubleD (Jul 6, 2005)

*I'm In*

Count me in tooooooo!! 

Free Vortex Bino's :tongue: 



Merry New Year. :darkbeer:


----------



## Hook Em (Dec 1, 2005)

Man would I love a new set of Vortex nocs!!! I am in!!


----------



## ia bhtr (May 22, 2002)

Thanks Vortex , count me in


----------



## LostHawg (Feb 17, 2005)

Thanks Vortex
Im in as well.


----------



## huntin_addict (Jan 25, 2006)

Thanks for being a sponsor of such a great website, and thanks for the opportunity to win a great product.


----------



## nstrut (Jun 8, 2005)

*I'm in!*

Can't wait until your riflescopes come out! 

Throw my name in the hat. If I win and you run out of the Vultures, I'll take a pair of the Razors in their place, just because I'm a nice guy!


----------



## deer man (Dec 31, 2003)

count me in ,jim


----------



## Friar Tuck (Nov 18, 2004)

*Vortex Comp*

I would count me in but I am the distributor for the South Pacific region but here is a free bump to the top :teeth: :darkbeer: :shade:


----------



## bux n dux (Dec 9, 2005)

Count me in too, please..


----------



## shootsadiamond (Apr 1, 2006)

THANKS for being a sponsor, put me in please.


----------



## pabuck (Feb 8, 2006)

Please enter me, My weimaraner just ate my binoculars and I am in desparate need of new ones!!!!

Happy New Year!!!


----------



## JoBob (May 24, 2005)

My son is just getting into hunting and needs some good binos, so heres to hoping :thumbs_up


----------



## Jose Boudreaux (Oct 18, 2003)

count Jose Boudreaux in.....


----------



## Wendy (Dec 11, 2002)

Count me in.

Happy New Year!!:thumbs_up


----------



## Huntmaster143 (Jan 12, 2006)

I could always use a new pair of binos.

Count me in.

HM


----------



## CHADM (Feb 28, 2006)

*this is great*

i am in :darkbeer:


----------



## ohio deer (Sep 27, 2005)

I am in! Can't wait to win!


----------



## Barb Carlson (Dec 22, 2006)

sign me in sign me up thanks Barb:teeth:


----------



## Bowologist (Jul 21, 2003)

I'm in. Looks like a great pair of binoculars. :thumbs_up


----------



## Kansaswhitetail (Oct 31, 2006)

I'm in. Thanks!


----------



## SlipShot (Nov 28, 2006)

I'm in. Great product.


----------



## bobbyg (Oct 18, 2003)

Put me in!!


----------



## tjandy (Jun 10, 2005)

Sweet count me in.


----------



## J. Wesbrock (Dec 17, 2003)

Sounds cool. :thumbs_up


----------



## buckrub (Mar 14, 2004)

*Binos*

Count me in. Thanks Jeff


----------



## Jersey Jeff (Nov 24, 2004)

Pick me. Who am I kidding I never win anything.

Jeff


----------



## 68doughboy (Dec 24, 2006)

count me in.:thumbs_up


----------



## cannon14 (Oct 5, 2006)

I'm in


----------



## J B (Jun 8, 2003)

Happy new year to all and special thanks to Vortex Optics for supporting archerytalk!!!!!


----------



## methey (Jul 8, 2006)

i am in to :tongue: 

looking to buy right the same model but will wait till january 2.... 
will see what will the new year bring in Slovenia....


----------



## Elshan (Apr 13, 2006)

Would sure like a very first pair of binos!


----------



## Bowtech64 (Nov 16, 2005)

I'm in and thank you for the chance.


----------



## USNarcher (Oct 12, 2002)

Happy New Year. Thanks for the opportunity.


----------



## vince71969 (Apr 17, 2004)

I'm in.


----------



## SEK Archer (Jun 4, 2003)

*Vortex Binocular Give Away*

Thanks Vortex!


----------



## PhilFree (Dec 19, 2005)

*Good Luck In 2007*

I have never been able to even hold any vortex products in my area.
I have seen nothing but positive comment on your products quality and value.

Hope to get the chance to see for myself.

Thanks and have a great 2007!


----------



## Silverado Mike (Mar 3, 2006)

I need a nice set of Bino's 
actually I need a set of binos..


----------



## NJ-XT (Jan 24, 2006)

Awesome Giveaway! I'm In!!


----------



## drawemback (Dec 6, 2006)

im in, thanks


----------



## wildernessflyer (Mar 21, 2004)

Nice website. As a writer, I'm always interested in finding new, promising products for hunters.

Best to you in the new year.


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

pick me pick me....thanks Tim and staff.


----------



## kclarry (Feb 11, 2006)

HEY, don't forget about me!!!! Im in...


----------



## 3-d Ben (Sep 13, 2006)

*I am in*

I hope to be able to use a pair for 3-d I have heard great things about Vortex Bino's.


----------



## czecheiko (Jan 25, 2004)

*Oh yeah!*

Sign me up!


----------



## highdeehoo (Apr 10, 2005)

*Me Me Me*

I want to WIN


----------



## Lawdawg131 (Jul 7, 2003)

count me in!!!


----------



## bones1768 (Oct 30, 2006)

Please Sign Me Up.


----------



## hunt4 (Dec 13, 2006)

:darkbeer: I'm in:darkbeer:


----------



## evilbee (Jun 28, 2006)

I'm in.


----------



## brownstonebear (Apr 10, 2006)

*count me in*

Thanks Vortex, and Happy New Year to you all.


----------



## storyteller_usa (Mar 22, 2003)

I'm in. Thanks for joining up as a sponsor...


----------



## shawn_in_MA (Dec 11, 2002)

OOOHHHH>>>ME ME..I want in.
Thanks Vortex!


----------



## hoytshooters (Feb 3, 2005)

*Bino- give away*

Count Me In!


----------



## tcarcher (Apr 28, 2003)

I am in, thanks Bob


----------



## Hoyt14 (Dec 27, 2006)

I'm in. Thanks

-Hoyt


----------



## Tnturkeyman (Sep 24, 2006)

Was thinking about buying some binoculars, maybe now I'll win a pair and can get me one of your new rifle scopes.


----------



## sbui (May 29, 2006)

*Happy Holidays*

Happy Holidays to everyone, and count me in.


----------



## robinshood (Mar 22, 2006)

*I am in*

Count me in


----------



## thunk (Jun 2, 2004)

*All the Best for 2007*

I'm in, awesome range of optics.
Doug


----------



## NormPaul (Jan 5, 2005)

*Count me in.*

I can always use a good pair of binoculars. Maybe I'll be able to see some game for a change.

Norm


----------



## bloodiarrow68 (Oct 18, 2006)

*im in too.*

Happy New Year To All!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## razrz_edge (Aug 30, 2006)

*I am in!!!!*

I need a new pair of binocs badddddd!!!!!!


----------



## ptziems (Oct 19, 2005)

count me in!


----------



## grovere (Aug 13, 2005)

New here but I am in. Thanks.


----------



## bigshaft (Jul 11, 2002)

*am i to late*

hope not


----------



## Tommy Chumley (Apr 9, 2003)

Ooohhhh.. Pick me, Pick me!!! :hello2: :hello2: :hello2: :hello2: :hello2:


----------



## Biggun 150 (Dec 21, 2005)

I'm in.


----------



## hoggin03 (Oct 24, 2005)

Send 'em this way!


----------



## Moosekill (May 21, 2006)

This is a really nice thing to do for us all!

Have a great New Year, and 

THANKS!!!:darkbeer:


----------



## goodnamespicked (Oct 26, 2006)

I would like to be entered. Thanks!!!!


----------



## smoothshooter (Dec 30, 2006)

I've heard alot about your optics and would like to step up to an excellent set. Please count me in.

SMOOTHSHOOTER


----------



## sliver slinger (Dec 28, 2006)

*thank you for the support*

Thank you for the support and the great gear your company offers.


----------



## spot&dot (Nov 4, 2003)

don't forget about me!!!


----------



## KIT-HAN-NE Flinger (Jan 5, 2005)

*crossed fingers*

My entry please! #741


----------



## coues hunter (Jul 6, 2006)

*vortex*

vortex is a great product... best for the BUCK i've found.


----------



## Fireman131 (Dec 13, 2006)

Hope I win!! can only try Right?
Troy


----------



## Flintlock1776 (Aug 19, 2006)

*I hope eveyone has a Great Holiday*

Good luck to all the entrants! Vortex rocks!

For those who hunt with a Rifle, get ready!! Rifle scopes!!! Vortex to have that in 2007!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jackthehitman (Jan 21, 2006)

count me in .


----------



## CountryWoman (Jul 24, 2006)

*me too*

I am feeling lucky count me in


----------



## ksdeerhunter1 (Dec 21, 2006)

I'm in also. Thanks.


----------



## jwshooter11 (Aug 18, 2006)

*Good Job!*

It's great to see a company reaching out to the archery world. I wish you all the success in the upcoming new year.


----------



## fowlhunter8 (Jan 17, 2005)

*count me*

count me in :shade:


----------



## Bill Bowhunter (Mar 17, 2006)

*Looking*

Looking for a good pair of binoc for a fall 07 western Elk hunt. This may be the one. 
Thanks for sponsoring Archery Talk and making this drawing available.
Best Wishes for the New Year


----------



## barcher (Jan 1, 2006)

*I guess every dog gets his day right?*

So I'm in.........


----------



## boonerbrad (Nov 30, 2006)

Don't worry about me i have never won a thing.I guess there is always a first.


----------



## Tim/OH (Apr 3, 2004)

Count me in also.........:banana: 



Tim


----------



## old1sg (Aug 27, 2006)

Looks like a good product. Looking forward to trying out one of your rifle scopes.
Thank You.


----------



## ramie36 (Jun 27, 2004)

*Drawing*

Please enter me in the drawing for the Binos. Thank you.


----------



## loveshootn (Dec 25, 2003)

*Drawing*

This is like the Lottery, and I have never won that either, but I still try. Thanks for the opportunity.


----------



## loveshootn (Dec 25, 2003)

*Binos*

I don't know if anyone mentioned this but the warranty looks and sounds great. Unconditional and transferrable. that is nice. Does this mean I'm entered twice :wink:


----------



## 350 FPS (Sep 3, 2006)

Re


----------



## shootist (Aug 28, 2003)

*I guess I'm not too late*

I'm in!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bowhuntxx78 (Oct 7, 2003)

*Im in...*

Love my sidewinders!!!


----------



## CA Bowhunter (Jan 17, 2004)

I am in


----------



## bigjoe1 (Feb 21, 2006)

*Im in*

Im in!

Thanks
Joe Newbery


----------



## bigtruckerd (Apr 7, 2006)

*new binos*

your optics look great! Draw my name I will put them to good use.
Thanks BigD


----------



## Oggies Outdoors (Dec 28, 2005)

I'm looking forward to checking them out


----------



## bowjunkie2 (Dec 12, 2004)

One look wil be all it takes!


----------



## OBSESSED ARCHER (Jan 31, 2006)

*good lookin binos*

count me in:shade:


----------



## knobby (Mar 4, 2003)

Thanks Tim and the Vortex staff for what you all do and the product you put out, everyone i show them to says they love them not one negative comment yet


----------



## Mike Schlomer (Dec 31, 2006)

Thanks Vortex,
Iwould love to try your Optics,
Happy New Year


----------



## Nexus6 (Jan 27, 2003)

Count me in. I need all the equipment I can to see a deer better than they seem to see me!!:mg:


----------



## jsn210 (Dec 29, 2006)

*I'm in Thank You!*

Thank you for being a sponsor!:smile:


----------



## BlueRidge (Dec 12, 2005)

*put me in*

cut it close


----------



## shovelhead80 (Sep 24, 2006)

*count me in*

here's my post reply


----------



## beretta16 (Nov 22, 2006)

So who won?


----------



## USNarcher (Oct 12, 2002)

beretta the original post stated the 2nd by noon.


----------



## beretta16 (Nov 22, 2006)

USNarcher said:


> beretta the original post stated the 2nd by noon.


Oh woops, I thought it was midnight.


----------



## ishootbear (Jan 12, 2006)

count me in! 
Thanks TIM


----------



## cutter10x (Jan 13, 2004)

it is noon tim........how about you tell us who is the winner of the finest pair of optics this side of the other side.....lol.....congrates to the winner......whoever it is........you wont be disappointed.....


----------



## thenson (Mar 23, 2004)

I hear nothing but great things about Vortex...

good luck to all
thenson


----------



## Seth the XSlayr (Feb 20, 2005)

im in late


haha


----------



## VortexStaff (Sep 12, 2006)

*Congratulations CrazyBaldArcher!!!*

You are the lucky winner! Check you PM.


We want to thank all of you for signing up and look forward to 2007. 

Keep a lookout for more giveaways coming up from us throughout the year.

Happy New Year!
Tim, Shamus, Joe, Cindy, Paul and the rest of the Vortex Staff


----------



## Earl (Aug 26, 2004)

Congrats to the winner


----------



## MontanaDave (Aug 10, 2006)

*Congrats*

Congrats to the winner...and thanks for the opportunity. 

Maybe next time....


----------



## thenson (Mar 23, 2004)

congrats to the winner and thanks Vortex. 

thenson


----------



## ohio moose (Feb 1, 2004)

Thanks to Vortex and congrats to CBA.


----------



## Silver Pine (Dec 9, 2005)

How could you give it to him.......... He's BALD  


and he's CRAZY...............   


I'm much better looking and I've got something to comb.... :dog1: 




CONGRATULATIONS CrazyBaldArcher

and a special thanks to Vortex for making the offer.


----------



## KINETIC_NRG (Jan 29, 2006)

Congrats cba Thanks for the chance Vortexepsi:


----------



## dzingale (Mar 11, 2004)

Congrats


----------



## switz (Dec 3, 2005)

Congrats and thanks to you Vortex for the unique opportunity.


----------

